# CAMFROG manual password entry issue HELP



## kinjee (Oct 14, 2012)

I have been using camfrog for 8 years now and as of last friday I have had a problem. When I try to log in on this laptop it prompts me to manually enter my password. After I enter it into the small dialog box that pops up, another one pops up and just says " unknown server error"
I have uninstalled and reinstalled the program and it is on my firewalls allow list.
I dont have any issue logging in on my desktop. What the hell?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Have you tried deleting your cookies, history and temp internet files?

BG


----------



## mrdeepuvc (Oct 14, 2012)

Had u look at the.mac address restrictions ?


----------

